# 18" Rims for 2005 Frontier Crew Cab



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, I have been looking and looking, and I cannot find any black rims with some chrome that will fit my truck because of the 6 x 4.5 bolt pattern. And the ones I wanted (Ultra Wheel mammoths) are no longer in production. Every place I call say the same thing, no more production for that line.

Who out there can help. I need some for spring as i have winters on my stock tires, and want to get summer tires for these new rims.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Well since I couldnt find the mammoths anywhere, I searched some more and found some Ultra Wheel Mauraders. a little more but still a style I like from what was out there










Now to find some rubber for these. Whats a good all around summer tire. I have winters so I dont need all season. Something that can go on highway, gravel, back in the bush or through mud if needed.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Also some other small things like a hitch step, window vent visors and some lettering i designed


----------



## jaugustin44 (Nov 1, 2011)

Where did u bought that rims. may i the website of the store u bought it from.


----------

